# My Living Room HT



## ls1_sounds (Dec 14, 2010)

I hope to have a dedicated theater room one day, but right now we enjoy all of our movies, TV, games, and music in our living room. We use the PS3 for BRDs, CDs, and streaming media. I've ripped our CD library to FLAC and serve it on a PC running PS3 Media Server and Media Monkey's DLNA server to the PS3, AVR, and our Android mobile devices. I haven't tackled DVD and BRD rips yet, but that's on the task list along with an HTPC. My next upgrade will be the subwoofer. I am looking at DIY or ID for these, and plan to use them as speaker stands for the Ascend 340SEs. I've used REW with a RS analog SPL meter to calibrate the system, and help find optimum subwoofer placement.

Home theater living room equipment list:
Panasonic Viera G20, 50" plasma TV
Yamaha RX-V867 receiver
Ascend Acoustics 340-SE (L/C/R) and 170-SE (SL/SR) speakers
Boston Acoustics PV700 subwoofer
Sony Playstation 3 slim
Toshiba HD-A2 HD-DVD player
Sony Wireless Stereo headset for late night Call of Duty
Motorola DCX3400-M cable box Comcast
Logitech Harmony One remote
Monoprice digital cables and HD/Lowe's speaker wire

The garage:
Yamaha CDC-665 CD player
Yamaha RX-V995 receiver
Cheap Sony bookshelf speakers for now


----------

